
Beyond Mortality: Older Frail Adults Considering Surgical Intervention - bookofjoe
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamasurgery/article-abstract/2755268
======
fernly
What would be useful, and which I don't see in the available abstract, is
their measures for determining "frailty". One would like to be able to self-
assess frailty, or assess the frailty of an older relative. Or at least,
understand what measures one's doctors are using.

~~~
fhsm
The actual article references
[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamasurgery/fullarticle/258...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamasurgery/fullarticle/2586340)

------
nkurz
The full (short) comment is here: [https://sci-
hub.tw/https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamasurg...](https://sci-
hub.tw/https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamasurgery/article-abstract/2755268)

It seems like an interesting topic for discussion, but I'm not sure that this
comment itself is the right focal point. Why did others upvote it?

~~~
fhsm
Similarly curious.

Seems like the actual article that promoted the linked invited comment is the
more substantial artifact
[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamasurgery/fullarticle/275...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamasurgery/fullarticle/2755273)

------
osswid
[https://startingstrength.com/article/barbell_training_is_big...](https://startingstrength.com/article/barbell_training_is_big_medicine)

